# Full engravers set up



## bulldoze24 (Jul 25, 2015)

I am selling the real deal tool set up you will need to do REAL engraving. None of that chicken scratch harbor frieght bs. This set up is made for deep heavy cuts and with proper sharpening will cut like butter. I already have a heavy duty set up so I am selling this one. 1600$ with compressor or 1400$ without. The set up has maybe 2 hours on it. No low balling. Will trade for a nice set of zeniths or 64 impala parts.


----------



## bulldoze24 (Jul 25, 2015)

Text me for pics or questions. 7759718845


----------

